# New Mouse cage



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

]I just finished setting up a cage for my soon to be three female mice  Let me know what you think  Also the bedding is aspen and the wheel is 6.5 inches and the bar spacing is 1/4 inch ( I measured) and the tunnel is angled for easy climbing  The lid of the bin is meshed on top of being drilled  I really hope my girls like it  I still need to add some things to chew though.

P.S. the bottom bin is escape proof despite the hole you see ( its covered with plastic thats been attached with aquarium sealant  ( works wonders and pet safe 










































What do you think?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Just a couple of things really. The ventilation on the tank underneath would be better if the front was cut away and meshed? Easily done. The tube running from the cage down into the tank still seems too `upright`. Is there a way you could maybe add a corner bend to it so that the long part is angled lower? Looking at where you have put the hole for the tube to run down, it would have been better to run it from the cage (as you have done and that bit is fine) but have it come out of the cage and attach to the side of the tank, rather than the lid? By puting the tube through the lid makes it higher. Placing the tube from the cage - out to the side and then curved back and through a hole in the side of the tank would make the tube a better access and would elongate the tube more. Imagine a tube as a long curved spiral straicase? Otherwise it`s fine. Just needs a few tweaks!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

That looks great! im sure your mice will love it!! well done.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm out of tubes this is the only way I could do it and also I'll move the tube to the side if they have problems. 
this was a left over bin from my hamsters that I wanted to use ... So the holes where already there

also I moved the cage So more ventilation the entire top is meshed


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

If it was mine id mesh the side too, just so it gives them more to climb on as well as ventilation.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

this is screen door mesh ... Easily torn to shreds if they can reach it. ... I dont feel safe doing that. When i get more mesh I may cut the sides ... i just have so much trouble with it ... I'd prob crack the whole thing ... How i did it is the safest unless I can find another method.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

after the suggestions I changed it ... its pretty crowded but we'll see how they like it ( under the cardboard there is room to explore) the gap between the house and cardboard is where the wheel will go. the water bottle comes down from the top like I attach all my bottles. if they show any signs of problems with it i'll change it but I've never had problems The water in the dish is from adjusting the water bottle i had it in a bad place


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

You not going to use the top cage? i thought that was pretty cool


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I did too but so many said they'd have problems with it and it blocked some ventilation ... I decided to just use the bottom cage


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The ladder wont stay there they will just knock it down, and I would remove one f those cardboard boxes apart from that it looks good the dish under the drinker if ut is for food I would move that as the food will get wet.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

it looks under the water bottle but its not and the ladder i just threw in there I plan to take it out i just wanted to see how it'd work ... Also there is only one cardboard box its because when they come home they'll be scared ... The other is a burrow box.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't worry, when you get your mice they'll soon let you know what works best. I've changed my cage layout several times.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

You have put alot of thought into it and well done elliriyanna.Once you have made the first you will become an expert at making them Mice are a great hobby..


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I find myself already changing the cage tons ... We'll see how it actually looks when they come home lol. Thanks Geordiesmice


----------

